# AES Belge 4.0 - Macgé Grand Prix - Francorchamps 24H00 Karting



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Cette été, les forums de MacGeneration vont faire fondre l'asphalte du coté de Spa-Francorchamps, à l'occasion des 24 heures Karting ! Une équipe de 8 pilotes se relayera à l'assaut de la ligne d'arrivée sous les encouragements des membres ayant fait le déplacement pour l'Apple Expo Sauvage organisée en parallèle.
Vous trouverez sur ce super site, créé par Bengilli, tous les renseignements pour venir à Spa et pour suivre le déroulement de ce week-end exceptionnel. 

Les infos pratiques pour l'AES Belge 4.0 sont ici. (comment venir, ou loger, .... On mettra ces infos régulièrement à jour.)   

je crée un nouveau thread tout propre pour pouvoir référencer les participants à l'AES Belge 4.0 qui aura lieu dans le cadre des 24h00 Karting de Francorchamps, le 30 et 31 juillet.
Inscrivez-vous ! 
(L'ancien thread est ici dans le bar.  )

Prix d'entrée:
Pour les pilotes, l'entré du kart est gratuite.
On aura quelques pass en plus. 
Si je me rappelle bien, l'année passée c'était 3 euros... 







 *WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​

 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
-
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- 
- 
-
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

-
-
-
-


----------



## mercutio (25 Avril 2005)

YOp,



c'est quoi une AES belge ??  

Vous courez tous nus avec une pomme dans le cul...ou c'est une bourse d'échange ?

Si c'est la deuxième solution, ça peut s'envisager !!


----------



## Foguenne (25 Avril 2005)

Photos de l'AES Belge 2.0 

Photos de l'aes Belge 3.0 

Cette année c'est dans le cadre des 24H00 karting de Francorchamps mais le principe reste le même, se rencontrer autour d'un verre, discuter de Mac, femme, homme, ...


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​

 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- 
-
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

-
-
-
-


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Je vais checker encore un ou deux détails et je viendrai sûrement, accompagné de ma belle!  Alors molo les gars, ok? :love:


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2005)

c'est mal nous connaitre 

Signé :

_Les Gentlemen Drivers_


----------



## poildep (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​

 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
-
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

-
-
-
-


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
-
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
-
-


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
-
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
-


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch



Laguna ?


----------



## bengilli (25 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> * Je viens, c'est sûr *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




wooooOOOoooot wooooOOOOOoooot !


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Laguna ?



SPSA


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2005)

Whaow, beau boulot coté communication 

Beau boulot pour le site 

Vivement fin juillet :love:


----------



## iMax (25 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> SPSA



Merde


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
-
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- Pitchoune (dates des trajets à vérifier encore avec le directeur technique moteur)
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
-


----------



## Lio70 (25 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- Pitchoune (dates des trajets à vérifier encore avec le directeur technique moteur)
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


----------



## Balooners (26 Avril 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- Pitchoune (dates des trajets à vérifier encore avec le directeur technique moteur)
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  **  

-
-
-
-



Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


----------



## willi4m (6 Mai 2005)

Moi ,je viendrai voir, ces vraiment pas loin de chez moi, je pourrais m'arranger !! 

prêt à piloter ces engins, perso moi, je suis un noob xD


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
-
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> - Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...



 Ouais, enfin, ça c'est si tout se passe bien... :casse: C'est plutôt carré que ça tournera.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (8 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
-
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
-
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


----------



## Taho! (16 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Taho!  On peut s'arranger pour la voiture, pourquoi pas...
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- En Taho!mobile depuis Grenoble, mais seulement si je viens...


----------



## benjamin (16 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Taho!  On peut s'arranger pour la voiture, pourquoi pas...
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- En Taho!mobile depuis Grenoble, mais seulement si je viens...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
-
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Taho!  On peut s'arranger pour la voiture, pourquoi pas...
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- En Taho!mobile depuis Grenoble, mais seulement si je viens...


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

euh... à tout hasard, il y a quelqu'un en voiture qui passe par Nancy en repartant ?


----------



## c-66 (22 Mai 2005)

ça me démangouille de plus en plus de venir. Depuis l'aéroport, comment est-il possible d'aller jusqu'au circuit (et retour ?)


----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2005)

Aéroport de Liège ? Bruxelles ? Luxembourg ?

Le mieux c'est Liège.


----------



## bengilli (22 Mai 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> ça me démangouille de plus en plus de venir. Depuis l'aéroport, comment est-il possible d'aller jusqu'au circuit (et retour ?)




tu prends le taxi, tu demandes une note de frais et tu l'envoie à christophe


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2005)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> ça me démangouille de plus en plus de venir. Depuis l'aéroport, comment est-il possible d'aller jusqu'au circuit (et retour ?)


Si tu atterris à Liège, je peux t'attendre à l'aéroport. Si tu atterris à Bruxelles, tu prends un train jusque Liège et je t'attends à la gare (tu prends le train "Airport Shuttle" de l'aéroport à la gare de Bruxelles-Nord puis un train "IC" De Bruxelles-Nord à Liège-Guillemins).

!!! à partir de vendredi soir seulement - avant, je bosse !!!

Et pour le retour, je te dépose à la gare ou l'aéroport de Liège dimanche.


----------



## c-66 (23 Mai 2005)

Merci. Je vais voir tout ça, c'est encore un peu loin et je tente de convaincre ma femme de venir. J'ai vu qu'il y avait un transport depuis la Suisse donc qui sait...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2005)

exceptionnel !  3 admin a une AES :rateau:é


----------



## bengilli (24 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> exceptionnel !  3 admin a une AES :rateau:é




Ben, tu te comptes pas ?


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu te comptes pas ?


T'as raison, remue le couteau dans la plaie !


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, remue le couteau dans la plaie !




C'est qui la plaie ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la plaie ? :mouais: :rateau:


Il/Elle devrait se reconnaître


----------



## bengilli (24 Mai 2005)

j'en profite pour vous dévoiler quelque uns de nos partenaires principaux qui nous soutiendront dans cette aventure :

*

*


*

*

et l'entreprise d'exploitation forrestière du père de Paul Foguenne !

Ainsi que Netsample pour sa participation matérielle et morale 

*

*


----------



## atshoom (1 Juin 2005)

bonjour, je suis tenté de venir, mais je n'aurais qu'une réponse une fois le 28 juin lorsque mes résultats d'exam seront connue.

sinon pour participer aux 24h ? il reste de la place dans l'équipe ?
ça coute combien ?
peut on toujours créer une nouvelle équipe ?

Merci et à très bientôt je l'espère.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2005)

Beueueueueueueuh! J'métais proposé comme pilote suppléant et on m'a même pas pris....   sniiiiiiiffff


----------



## Ali Baba (2 Juin 2005)

Tiens, je serai dans le coin, à ce moment-là... Je reviens d'Amsterdam le 30 et je transite par la Belgique pour m'envoler en Grèce. Jvais voir si c'est faisable de passer la nuit avé MacGé  

Donc vous pouvez me mettre dans "J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez..."


----------



## Ali Baba (9 Juin 2005)

y'a du nouveau ?


----------



## Ali Baba (17 Juin 2005)

Hmbon... jme demande si j'ai toujours autant envie de venir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Juin 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ième AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-
-
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Taho!  On peut s'arranger pour la voiture, pourquoi pas...
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
-
-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
-Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier en kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- en LioMobile: Liège-Francorchamps aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- En Taho!mobile depuis Grenoble, mais seulement si je viens...


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Y'en a qui restent lundi ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui restent lundi ?



Aucune idée, peut-être. Faudra voir, selon le programme et deux ou trois autres petites choses.


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
- Taho!  J'ai dit à tout le monde que je venais, alors j'assume ! 
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne : le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en Taho!mobile ou BalooMobile


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Ali Baba, je viens de te rajouter, à ta demande


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Juin 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
- Taho!  J'ai dit à tout le monde que je venais, alors j'assume ! 
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne : le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en Taho!mobile ou BalooMobile


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
- Taho!  J'ai dit à tout le monde que je venais, alors j'assume ! 
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey ou Lausanne : le 28 ou le 29 juillet (à définir), en WeboMobile
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en Taho!mobile ou BalooMobile


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi je suis bien motivé pour venir si un de nos bretons (ou même mieux, un morbihanais :love: ) se sentais l'envie de prendre sa breizhmobile


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Alors Baloo, tu en es où ?


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2005)

Ben là je suis à Grenoble, il fait beau et les oiseaux chantent 


Je ne sais pas encore je te tient au jus


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je suis à Grenoble, il fait beau et les oiseaux chantent


je dirais même qu'il fait chaud... 

J'attends de tes nouvelles


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2005)

Grâce à notre designer aérodynamicien tom-tom les t-shirts MacGeneration Grand Prix sont disponibles.  








Vous pouvez les commander ici au prix de 13,90 euros 

Pour le reste, je fais un point avec les horaires et autres rendez-vous très bientôt !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2005)

Je vous rappele l'existence de cette page avec les horaires.  

La seule incertitude que nous avons toujours, c'est la taille du chapiteau que nous sommes autorisé à mettre. J'ai réservé un de 60 m2 mais je n'ai toujours pas de confirmation de l'organisateur. 

Il vaut mieux de toute manière prévoir peu de sommeil.  
Tout le monde à la dure comme les pilotes.


----------



## Taho! (6 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde à la dure comme les pilotes.


à la dure, à la dure :mouais:, nous au moins on pourra boire des bières !


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> à la dure, à la dure :mouais:, nous au moins on pourra boire des bières !



Comme nous ne ferons que deux relais, certains pilotes pourront boire dès  +- 1H00


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
- Taho!  J'ai dit à tout le monde que je venais, alors j'assume ! 
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- J_K
- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
-



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile avec iMax et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en Taho!mobile ou BalooMobile


----------



## Taho! (13 Juillet 2005)

Rien n'est dit, mais le super admin (mon banquier) songe à me bannir ce week-end là...


----------



## J_K (16 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème AES BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
- Taho!  J'ai dit à tout le monde que je venais, alors j'assume ! 
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote.....(en stage  dommage.... )
- J_K (pas de fric  et d'autres plans prévus  )



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile avec iMax et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en Taho!mobile ou BalooMobile


----------



## Taho! (16 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet ** 

4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 


 * Je viens, c'est sûr *  

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer *  

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *  :love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- J_K (pas de fric  et d'autres plans prévus  )
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile avec iMax et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en BalooMobile


----------



## iMax (16 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir  *
> 
> - Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...
> - J_K (pas de fric  et d'autres plans prévus  )
> - Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )



Raaaaah làlà... 

Vous êtes surs ?


----------



## Taho! (17 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaah làlà...
> 
> Vous êtes surs ?



moi oui, vraiment plus de sous !!
et c'est toi qui dit ça après nous avoir fait faut bon à deux ÆS...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> moi oui, vraiment plus de sous !!
> et c'est toi qui dit ça après nous avoir fait faut bon à deux ÆS...



Deux.......je dirais 3.......et encore celle ou il est venue, il a reussi a oublier la grille..........

Ha!....quoi?.....on me dit que c'est normal.....
pourquoi?.....ok!

bon, iMax n'existe pas......


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2005)

Un petit point de la situation.

J'ai loué un chapiteau de 6 mètres sur 9 pour l'équipe de MacGeneration Grand Prix. Nous irons le monter dès le jeudi 12H00. 

Nous serons situé assez près de la piste donc ce sera facile à trouver.

Pour l'AES, soit on peut la faire dans ce chapiteau soit dans la cafet, dehors,....

Pour ceux qui veulent loger sur place. (on dormira peu, soyez prévenu...  ) Apportez un sac de couchage plus matelas pneumatique.

Le départ de la course sera donné le samedi à 13H00.

Je vais voir si je peux organiser un spaghetti ou autre... ça devrait pouvoir ce faire. 

Pour les boissons, il y a la cafet et peut-être notre stock "interne" si j'obtiens frigo + table + chaise mais là ce n'est pas encore sur. 

Pour vous garer, il faudra venir par Stavelot et vous garer le long de la route entre Stavelot et le circuit. (La marche à pied, c'est bon pour la santé.  )

Sauf imprévu, nous aurons accès au réseau wifi de la piste de kart. (la charmante secrétaire du circuit vient de me le confirmer, j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de changement.  )

Cette année, les 24H00 karting se font en même temps que les 24H00 autos et les 24H00 karting sont considéré comme une "attraction" des 24H00 autos. ça implique un truc embêtant, c'est qu'il faut payer l'entrée des 24H00 autos pour venir voir les karts. (Ca donne évidement accès à tout le circuit auto mais bon...   )`
Le prix d'entrée pour le W-E est de 25 euros.


----------



## bengilli (18 Juillet 2005)

Je rappelle que vous trouverez toutes les infos pratiques pour venir sur ce site : horaires, comment venir, live coverage, etc...

Si vraiment on savait plus quoi faire durant l'AES : http://www.proximus24hours.com/htm/animations.asp


----------



## Taho! (18 Juillet 2005)

Et je vais rater ça


----------



## iMax (19 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, JK + Rey et JK mobile (vive la boite à outil)  (ça va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Balooners  En fait tout dépend de la voiture que j'aurais à ce moment là 
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )



*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Grenoble : en BalooMobile


Bon, Olivier, tu l'auras deviné, t'auras une place libre en plus...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2005)

Nous organiserons un souper spaghetti en plusieurs étapes samedi soir.   (ben oui, il y en a qui roule...  )
Le confort du chapiteau sera spartiate mais l'ambiance excellente. 
Nous aurons des boissons fraîches. 
Vous y serez les bienvenus.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Sacré iMax.  :love: Pour la Belgique, c'est direction le Sud donc (comme ça on est certain qu'lls vont partir au Nord).   :love:


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sacré iMax.  :love: Pour la Belgique, c'est direction le Sud donc (comme ça on est certain qu'lls vont partir au Nord).   :love:



Dans le même genre, Tarascon depuis Avignon, c'est au Sud-Est !


----------



## Balooners (20 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, JK + Rey et JK mobile (vive la boite à outil)  (ça va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  


*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche


Bon, Olivier, tu l'auras deviné, t'auras une place libre en plus...


----------



## iMax (20 Juillet 2005)

Oh non, encore un dessistement...


----------



## Taho! (20 Juillet 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Oh non, encore un dessistement...



Mon quasimodo préféré, je te trouve bien mal placé pour faire ce genre de remarques, mais est-ce nécessaire de te le rappeler...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Mon quasimodo préféré, je te trouve bien mal placé pour faire ce genre de remarques, mais est-ce nécessaire de te le rappeler...



Oui, c'est toujours nécessaire de rappeler quelque-chose à iMax.  Par exemple, là, il vient d'aller acheter un billet d'avion pour aller assister Grand Prix Karting du Japon. 

Non, tu montes avec J_K, iMax.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ça roule toujours pour moi, mais seul petit hic est qu'ils m'ont staffé ce samedi-là (bande de nases©) personne encore pour me remplacer mais c'est pas grave, je pourrais tout de même venir  mais après le taf  je serais là vers 19 heures donc. J'embarquerai sûrement le copain avec :rateau: (mon dévoué chauffeur :love: )

Sinon lui ne risque pas de rester jusqu'au bout (ben wi, il a une compèt de tir à l'arc le lendemain), donc faudra pitèt que je m'arrange avec Lio ou une autre âme charitable (  si, si...) pour revenir sur Liège après. 

Le souper spaggetoche me tente bien vu qu'on risque de venir direct après le taf... je suis pour 

Sinon, y aura du courant pour les portables ?  c'est que ma palourde a une batterie qui tient à peine 10 minutes (nouvelle batterie commendée, merci Mackie de pas oublier...  )

Et aussi, s'il y en a qui arrivent le vendredi, on peut aller se faire une bouffe ou boire un pot à Liège :love: ou je pourrais même faire un petit drink chez moi


----------



## Lio70 (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> faudra pitèt que je m'arrange avec Lio ou une autre âme charitable (  si, si...) pour revenir sur Liège après.


Aucun problème 




			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, s'il y en a qui arrivent le vendredi, on peut aller se faire une bouffe ou boire un pot à Liège :love: ou je pourrais même faire un petit drink chez moi


Pas dispo vendredi, mais vois avec les autres.


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y aura du courant pour les portables ?  c'est que ma palourde a une batterie qui tient à peine 10 minutes (nouvelle batterie commendée, merci Mackie de pas oublier...  )



c'est dispos :bebe:



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, s'il y en a qui arrivent le vendredi, on peut aller se faire une bouffe ou boire un pot à Liège :love: ou je pourrais même faire un petit drink chez moi




j'arrive vendredi soir a liege pour une correspondance de 10 minutes :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est dispos :bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai eu peur que tu dises que tu avais la soirée à Liège. 
  
Pour les pilotes, il faut obligatoirement être le vendredi soir sur le circuit.     (en fait le vendredi après-midi)


----------



## J_K (21 Juillet 2005)

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, J_K et Rey en J_KMobile (Ca va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Benjamin & Marion  Les négociations sont en cours...
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  


*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Lausanne le 29 juillet, en J_KMobile, avec iMax, MaxD et Rey pour le tournus volant!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)

J'avais noté que le début de la course avait lieu à 15H00 mais en fait c'est à 13H00 !!! 

Si vous-voulez les détails dans un calendrier iCal c'est ici. 

Ceux qui dorment sur place ont-ils un matelas ? On en a quelques uns en trop, prévenez moi. (Mackie ???  )

N'oubliez pas que pour venir sur la piste de kart, il faut venir par Stavelot !!! (Allez revoir les détails ici !   )


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2005)

​ 

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, J_K et Rey en J_KMobile (Ca va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Ali Baba
- Avril-VII (début des négociations d'ici peu)
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  
- Benjamin & Marion  (dernier week-end à Paris)


*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Lausanne le 29 juillet, en J_KMobile, avec iMax, MaxD et Rey pour le tournus volant!


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Juillet 2005)

​ 

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, J_K et Rey en J_KMobile (Ca va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- Cor
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Ali Baba
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  
- Benjamin & Marion  (dernier week-end à Paris)
- C'était presque ok mais concour d'équitation le même week-end 


*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Lausanne le 29 juillet, en J_KMobile, avec iMax, MaxD et Rey pour le tournus volant!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est dit, mais le super admin (mon banquier) songe à me bannir ce week-end là...



Ben, moi...c'est le SuperMegaModo du boulot qui m'a banni......punis....
il m'a dit, travaille au lieu de flooder.....
donc sans moi, désolé les gars, amusez-vous bien.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

[/center]


*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, J_K et Rey en J_KMobile (Ca va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- 
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Ali Baba
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  
- Benjamin & Marion  (dernier week-end à Paris)
- C'était presque ok mais concour d'équitation le même week-end 
- Je peux pas faute de temps. Je dois travailler mon code de la route. 

*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Lausanne le 29 juillet, en J_KMobile, avec iMax, MaxD et Rey pour le tournus volant!


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2005)

​ 

*WE du 30 et 31 juillet *

*4ème ÆS BELGE* 

*A Francorchamps, piste de karting située dans l'enceinte du circuit de Spa-Francorchamps*
​ 




*Je viens, c'est sûr *

- Bengilli
- WebO
- Mackie
- Amok
- Foguenne
- Silvia
- iMax, MaxD, J_K et Rey en J_KMobile (Ca va chier  )
- Modern_Thing
- Toph
- Naru Narusegawa
- rezba
- Lio70
- 
-


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *

- poildep
- dcz_
- Stook 
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *:love:
- Ali Baba
- valoriel (cherche covoiturage depuis le morbihan)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 

- Pitchoune: finalement, pas envie de venir voir des karts tourner en rond sur un circuit...  
- Charlub: je boulote...(en stage  dommage...)
- Taho! (banni par le super-admin pour cette ÆS... )
- Balooners : Je manque trop de budget...  
- Benjamin & Marion  (dernier week-end à Paris)
- Avril qui fait du cannasson
- Cor qui n'a pas le temps

*Co-voiturage* 

- départ de Montpellier : kart Renault DCI 112 ch
- départ de Vevey le 29 juillet en WeboMobile et Naru dans le coffre
- départ de Liège : Liège-Francorchamps en LioMobile, aller et retour samedi (je dors à Liège) et dimanche
- départ de Lausanne le 29 juillet, en J_KMobile, avec iMax, MaxD et Rey pour le tournus volant!   On va voir comment le Tomtom Go se débrouille sur un trajet pareil


----------



## J_K (26 Juillet 2005)

Le site des infos pratiques étant HS  , je pose la question ici  , pour la bouffe, on fait ça comment? 

On amène un camping-gaz et notre bouffe perso, quelqu'un amène pour tout le monde, on amène un peu et tout sera en commun, on achète sur place, si des stands sont diponibles pour des prix pas trop exorbitants? 

Enfin bref, si quelqu'un a ce genre d'informations, pourrait-il les partager, d'avance, merci.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2005)

Le vendredi soir, avec des membres de l'équipe nous irons probablement manger à Stavelot, petite ville proche du circuit. (5 km)
Chacun paiera sa part. 

Vous êtes les bienvenus. 

Pour le samedi soir, un spaghetti sera organisé et offert à qui veut. 

Pour les petits déjeuners on a prévu du pain (qui se garde) et confitures, Nutella, thé, café... on pourra partager si on n'est pas mille. 

Pour le déjeuners, je ne sais pas encore.  il y aura pas de barraque à frites, etc, etc,...


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2005)

Mes chéris, je ne vais pas pouvoir être des votres. Un gros contretemps de boulot ne me permettrait de partir que le samedi matin, ce qui, vu mon point de départ, ne m'amènerait vers vous que bien tard dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche. Prenez garde à Mackie, qu'il nous revienne entier.


----------



## House M.D. (27 Juillet 2005)

Petite question pratique : y'aura de quoi charger une tite batterie sur place? Parce que sinon ça va être chaud, chaud, chaud... pas impossible, mais ça ralentirait ma créativité de devoir penser réduction d'énergie


----------



## iMax (27 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Petite question pratique : y'aura de quoi charger une tite batterie sur place? Parce que sinon ça va être chaud, chaud, chaud... pas impossible, mais ça ralentirait ma créativité de devoir penser réduction d'énergie



Au pire, y'a mon transfo allume-cigare -> 220V et la bagnole à JK


----------



## House M.D. (27 Juillet 2005)

Ah ça je veux bien waip, ça serait nickel 

Arigatôôôôôôôôôôô


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

Notre chapiteau devrait être électrifié. 
(si tu as un multiprise, prend le.)


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

Départ aujourd'hui à 10H30 pour l'installation du chapiteaux + frigo (au couleur de MacGeneration Grand Prix  ) 
Je vais en profiter pour tester le Wifi. 
Ma voiture restera jusqu'à demain sur le circuit, remplie de victuailles. 


iMax, j'aurais besoin de toi pour des photos que je devrais donner à nos sponsors. Tu as un 300D, le 20D, c'est pareil.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon les préparatifs commencent aussi pour moi. Naru devrait arriver chez moi dans la matinée (à ce propos, vide ta boîte à MP ), et on va partir très tôt demain. 

Ai-je oublié quelque-chose? :affraid:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> iMax, j'aurais besoin de toi pour des photos que je devrais donner à nos sponsors. Tu as un 300D, le 20D, c'est pareil.



 Quel homme bon ce Paul. :love:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai oublié de commander mon T-shirt. Sera-t-il possible de l'acheter sur place?

Pour le co-voiturage, je n'ai encore reçu aucune demande. Je vous rappelle que je peux emmener 3 personnes de Liège à Francorchamps samedi vers midi (retour à Liège en fin de soirée) et aussi dimanche (départ dans la matinée, retour l'après-midi ?). Si vous êtes intéressé, envoyez-moi un message privé.

Enfin, il est peut-être utile de rappeler que l'accès au circuit coûte 25 EUR pour le week-end. Paul avait posté l'info mais ça n'a pas été mis en évidence...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

Lio, j'ai un t-shirt pour toi.   (tu remerciera TomTom, il m'en a amené deux hier.  )

Mackie, tu rentres comment à Liège après la course ???  En Lio70Mobile ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

Il nous reste quelques entrées qu'on a reçu avec notre inscription.
J'en saurais plus ce soir. 

Lio, tu as un MP.


----------



## J_K (28 Juillet 2005)

Moi de même pour le T-shirt! J'ai oublié de m'en occuper dans les temps? Y'a t-il moyen d'en acheter un sur place? :love:

Et pour accéder au circuit, Paul, pourrais-tu me faire don d'un entrée? S'iiiiiiiiiiillllllllllll te plaîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîîît!


----------



## J_K (28 Juillet 2005)

Woohoo! Le site "MacG GP" re-fonctionne!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

Dis Paul, il va faire aussi chaud qu'ici à Spa?  J'ose pas imaginer avec nos combis. :affraid:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2005)

1 place de passager vient de se prendre dans ma voiture donc il n'en reste plus que 2.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis Paul, il va faire aussi chaud qu'ici à Spa?  J'ose pas imaginer avec nos combis. :affraid:


 On ferra des paquets-glacons a glisser dedans


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2005)

hum  des glaçons :love:


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On ferra des paquets-glacons a glisser dedans


Veux-tu un cornet de glace, ma petite ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

Perso je prefere les granitas  :bebe:


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu un cornet de glace, ma petite ?




[esprit tordu]a combien de boule ? :bebe: [/esprit tordu]


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

je teste le wifi du circuit, c'est impec mais uniquement dans le couloir de la direction de course. 

Je prendrais mon airport express pour étendre le réseau.


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2005)

Raaaah, wi-fi et tout... c'est un vrai palace cette tente :love: :love: :love:

Va y avoir du lâché de photos/vidéos en live qui vont se faire


----------



## Taho! (28 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah, wi-fi et tout... c'est un vrai palace cette tente :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Va y avoir du lâché de photos/vidéos en live qui vont se faire


 ma grande !
je surveillerais donc ce week-end !


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

On verra si on peut étendre le réseau. J'ai une borne express, si un autre en a une... 

Bon, on vient de rentré et c'était du boulot. 
On ne gagnera peut-être pas mais on aura le plus grand chapiteau.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

L'intérieur ! 






J'ai également reçu nos badges et laisser passer.


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2005)

Waouh ! 

Je vais pouvoir y placer mon coin massage... Ça tentera bien quelques pilotes un massage japonais ! (j'ai pas dit thaïlandais bande de petits vicelards    )


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Waouh !
> 
> Je vais pouvoir y placer mon coin massage... Ça tentera bien quelques pilotes un massage japonais ! (j'ai pas dit thaïlandais bande de petits vicelards    )



Bon c'est pas tout, mais là on va passer à table. On attend Pitchoune et LeSqual, et ensuite barbec'. 

Je sens que ça va être chaud Paul...


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2005)

Ah bah fallait pas m'exciter hein... Vais vous l'motiver moi, z'allez voir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

En parlant de barbuc, nous avons décidé avec Patrick d'organiser un barbecue  vendredi soir (demain soir) sur notre emplacement, devant la tente. 

Nous avons été acheté le nécessaire. 

Samedi soir, ce sera spaghetti. 

Mackie, pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle, tu te démerdes pour arriver. 
(tu as les horaires jusque Spa et depuis pas de nouvelle, le dossier est clos pour nous. )

Lio70, Angie et autres aeseur vous êtes les bienvenus.


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle, tu te démerdes pour arriver.
> (tu as les horaires jusque Spa et depuis pas de nouvelle, le dossier est clos pour nous. )



Bah mackie, t'es où?????????? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

Au fait, n'oubliez pas des boules Quies pas pour le bruit des karts mais bien celui des autos qui roulent près de nous.   

Il y avait des entrainements et franchement, ça dépote !!!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2005)

Naru, les Kwak sont au frais.  :love:

Parfait pour le barbec' de demain. :love: On s'entraîne déjà ce soir.


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, n'oubliez pas des boules Quies pas pour le bruit des karts mais bien celui des autos qui roulent près de nous.
> 
> Il y avait des entrainements et franchement, ça dépote !!!



Raaaaah, ptit joueur, je te supporte les 3 jours d'un GP de F1 sans broncher et sans boules quiès   

Un entraînement : écouter toute la journée l'iPod à fond les ballons avec les InEar, ça vous forge un pavillon auditif    

P.S. : tu me prends par les sentiments WebO... J'arrive :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Juillet 2005)

Amusez-vous bien les enfants 

Au fait, y sont finalement arrivés iMax et J_K :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (29 Juillet 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien les enfants
> 
> Au fait, y sont finalement arrivés iMax et J_K :mouais:



iMax n'existe pas !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

Voilou, on revient du barbec de ce soir 

Alors dans le genre anecdotes, Mackie qui prend le train depuis Liège pour nous rejoindre alors qu'on partait de là, résultat, il a du prendre le taxi jusqu'au circuit 

Puis iMax qui met 12h pour faire la Suisse-Belgique avec un GPS    iMax pro du Tomtom :love: 

Demain c'est la course, espérons que le ciel soit beaucoup plus clément que ce soir   (y a un chapiteau des voisins qui a carrément été ratatiné par la flotte :mouais: :rateau: )


----------



## Lio70 (30 Juillet 2005)

Et ça te fait rire ? 

Les premières photos du barbecue

Grand merci à Tomton pour le t-shirt.


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

Apparemment aujourd'hui ça devrait le faire  le ciel a l'air dégagé et on dirait qu'il va faire bon :love: croisons les doigts


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iMax n'existe pas !!



Ooops :rose: Quelle sotte je fais, j'avais oublié


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilou, on revient du barbec de ce soir
> 
> Alors dans le genre anecdotes, Mackie qui prend le train depuis Liège pour nous rejoindre alors qu'on partait de là, résultat, il a du prendre le taxi jusqu'au circuit
> 
> ...



Mackie et iMax sacrés rois de la before !!


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te fait rire ?
> 
> Les premières photos du barbecue
> 
> Grand merci à Tomton pour le t-shirt.


Sympa les photos, on voit la bonne humeur qui règne malgré la flotte 
Amusez-vous bien aujourd'hui, on croise les doigts pour vous pour la course  :love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

*Et l'on commence déjà à rassembler les photos*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

*Vendredi soir* :
- Le barbecue par Lio70


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Juillet 2005)

Sur Eurosport, il y a la diffusion de la course des "grosses" voitures à Spa...Et ça fait beaucoup de bruit  ...Parfois il y a des vues aériennes mais on ne voit pas la piste des kartings. Toutefois, il semble que le beau temps soit là. Donc c'est plutot favorable pour l'équipe macge...Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

La course doit avoir commencé il y a près de trois quarts d'heure... J'ai hâte d'avoir les premières nouvelles ! :love:

Bon courage à toute l'équipe. Je suis avec vous de tout c½ur. 

FORZA MACGENERATION !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

Amusez vous bien....et Bonne chance...
tous avec vous....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2005)

Amusez-vous bien et rapportez-nous la victoire


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien et rapportez-nous la victoire



elle est déjà acquise !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amusez-vous bien et rapportez-nous la victoire


 Ca va etre chaud, apparemment, y en a qui sont pas la pour rigoler dans les autres equipes...


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va etre chaud, apparemment, y en a qui sont pas la pour rigoler dans les autres equipes...



raconte-nous, quelle est l'ambiance dans les stands et dans la course, 1h20 après le départ ? qui court en ce moment, qui a eu l'insigne honneur de débuter la course ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

Ben, la je suis au taf mais j'y retourne ce soir 

Sinon hier, on a un peu ecoute ce que Paul et les autres racontaient et ca a pas l'air de rigoler la course pour certains  

- Sinon plus de niouz ce soir quand je rentrerai de la course


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben, la je suis au taf mais j'y retourne ce soir
> 
> Sinon hier, on a un peu ecoute ce que Paul et les autres racontaient et ca a pas l'air de rigoler la course pour certains
> 
> - Sinon plus de niouz ce soir quand je rentrerai de la course



on est là, on suit, on soutient les coureurs !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Est-ce que mes encouragements ont été correctement transmis ?  

Où en est la course ? on veut tout savoir !!! 

_ [mode Pompom Girl à distance]_ *:love: Allez la Team MacGeneration ! :love: *_[/mode Pompom Girl à distance]_


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (30 Juillet 2005)

des bonnes têtes de vainqueurs !!! 

Non j'déconne


----------



## playaman (30 Juillet 2005)

Allez MACG !!!


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

_Allez MacGé ! ! !





:love: :love: :love:
_​


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Allez MacGé ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si avec ça Ils gagnent pas...


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Un petit pointage ?
Des nouvelles ?
et surtout des photos des pomme pomme girls svp 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Allez MacGé ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais bon c'est sûr qu'à côté je fais pas le poids   ...t'es pénible Macouette :mouais: , j'ai l'air de quoi moi maintenant ! :hein:  


 Puisque c'est ça je copie ! na ! :love:


_Allez MacGé ! ! !




:love: :love: :love:


_​


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Quel suspense, 5 heures qu'ils roulent et on n'a toujours aucune nouvelle ! Fait-il beau ? Mackie a-t-il été sage ? la tente s'est-elle envolée ? Naru filme-t-elle ?

bref, on veut des nouvelles !


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon, il pleut, ils roulent comme des fous et ils sont 26 ème sur 27 selon une source anonyme depuis le circuit !

Parait aussi que Bengili est un grand maître en Kart !


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il pleut, ils roulent comme des fous et ils sont 26 ème sur 27 selon une source anonyme depuis le circuit !
> 
> Parait aussi que Bengili est un grand maître en Kart !



Ah, ben ma source anonyme à moi, y m'a dit qu'ils étaient derniers!  Mais bon, je pense que Mackie a pas encore pris le volent. Et dès qu'il sera dans la course, il va rattraper le retard


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il pleut, ils roulent comme des fous et ils sont 26 ème sur 27 selon une source anonyme depuis le circuit !




:affraid: Vivement qu'ils passent sur intel !

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:

alleï macgé !

(et éloignez les filles de la piste quand mackie conduit, ça le deconcentre !)


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (et éloignez les filles de la piste quand mackie conduit, ça le deconcentre !)



Non, faites les courir devant lui! Ça le motivera


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben ma source anonyme à moi, y m'a dit qu'ils étaient derniers!  Mais bon, je pense que Mackie a pas encore pris le volent. Et dès qu'il sera dans la course, il va rattraper le retard


 :affraid:
est iul encore temps de les faire rebaptiser : Macbidouille team ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> est iul encore temps de les faire rebaptiser : Macbidouille team ?


Il reste encore 19 heures... ils auront le temps de se refaire !


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

_Alleï MacGéééééééé ! ! !




:love: :love: :love:
_


_Alleï MacGéééééééé ! ! !




:love: :love: :love:
_


_Alleï MacGéééééééé ! ! !




:love: :love: :love:
_​


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> _Allez MacGé ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bon c'est sûr qu'à côté je fais pas le poids   ...t'es pénible Macouette :mouais: , j'ai l'air de quoi moi maintenant ! :hein:
> 
> 
> Puisque c'est ça je copie ! na ! :love:
> ...



Pas mieux 


_Allez MacGé ! ! !_
_



_
_ :love: :love: :love:_​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il reste encore 19 heures... ils auront le temps de se refaire !




s'il y a pas trop de biere dans le coin   



sinon , qui est le chef de l'equipe?  

j'ai un truc a lui dire : 
fais comme le pere des 2 jeunes tennismans , un peu de temesta ou tranxene dans l'eau des concourrents   


_Allez MacGé ! ! !_
_



_
_ :love: :love: :love:_​



.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2005)

Pour les pompomgirls


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

bon, y'a des nouvelles ?

parceque bon quoa heun bon oh.


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, y'a des nouvelles ?
> 
> parceque bon quoa heun bon oh.



bengilli était censé faire un point il y a... près de deux heures  

Ma source me confirme qu'ils sont toujours 26 ème :


----------



## Kounkountchek (30 Juillet 2005)

Allez c'est pas grave, on vous aime quand même !  :love: Revenez !!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bengilli était censé faire un point il y a... près de deux heures
> 
> Ma source me confirme qu'ils sont toujours 26 ème :


 

ok, mais à combien de tours ?

*alleïïïïïïïïï macgéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé! *


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est pas grave, on vous aime quand même !  :love: Revenez !!!!


 :affraid: mais non, oh, continuez à tourner !!!!


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, mais à combien de tours ?
> 
> *alleïïïïïïïïï macgéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé! *



(t'as pris un drôle d'accent sur ton bateau  )

Ben c'est 24 h de course non ? Peu importe le nombre de tours ?


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

​ 
_* En direct depuis les stands, les commentaires en exclusivité de Naru Todt :*_

* Bengilli *: Vraiment, l'admin Disco Beach, sur le mouillé, il est nickel !

*Foguenne *: Très bon finisseur, mais pas sérieux, trop de Popol Attitude au volant !

*Mike *: Sérieux, bon finisseur, mais pas assez rapide 

*Tophe *: pareil que Mike

*Patrick *: Bon rouleur, mais tu n'es pas dans un Range Rover

*Vincent *: Bon rouleur, mais il verrait pas un éléphant à 15 mètres

*WebO *: Bon rouleur, mais trop, trop lent, on voit bien bien que c'est un Suisse

*Macinside *: Le show Mackie !!!   

*Commentaire général* : Ils vont me tuer !!  Imaginez Jean Todt chez Minardi  !!

J'ai aussi appris que c'est Foguenne qui a débuté la course, sous la pluie, en pneus slicks... Le départ a été filmé et ils vont nous ramener 10 000 photos au ryhme où ils mitraillent !!


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

ben quand on est dernier c'est important de compter le nombre de voitures qui vous sont passées devant


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok, mais à combien de tours ?
> 
> *alleïïïïïïïïï macgéééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé! *



On s'en fout du nombre de tours, ils faut qu'ils tiennent 24 heures !!



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben quand on est dernier c'est important de compter le nombre de voitures qui vous sont passées devant



Ils sont pas dernier, mais avant-dernier !!


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben quand on est dernier c'est important de compter le nombre de voitures qui vous sont passées devant




 

Leur retard se compte en nombre de tours ?

(sorry, j'avais pas compris )


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout du nombre de tours, ils faut qu'ils tiennent 24 heures !!
> 
> 
> 
> Ils sont pas dernier, mais avant-dernier !!


 yeah macgééé powaaaaaaaah !

(cool, comme ça on sera pas obligé de les exiler chez macbidouille   )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Leur retard se compte en nombre de tours ?
> 
> (sorry, j'avais pas compris )





si mais..... 
pour le moment ils sont juste avant derniers , pas encore des tours en retards !!


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si mais.....
> pour le moment ils sont juste avant derniers , pas encore des tours en retards !!



Pas sûre en y réfléchissant  les tours de piste de kart doivent être plus petits que la F1 (enfin j'dis ça mais j'y connais en rien en sport auto  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûre en y réfléchissant  les tours de piste de kart doivent être plus petit que la F1 (enfin j'dis ça mais j'y connais en rien en sport auto  )




hemmm non, je crois pas .....pas en tout cas pour le championnat de kart a monza


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

et merci Taho! pour les news ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juillet 2005)

*Allez les filles, a fond, a fond!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

alleï les gars, on se laisse pas deconcentrer par la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Les premières photos sont disponibles en ligne au bas de cette page.


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Normalement, selon Naru Todt, ils doivent être en train d'uploader des photos, le 15" de Foguenne en a déjà quelques unes de stockées (quelques centaines semble-t-il)...

Ils oscilent entre la dernière et l'avant-dernière... Ils attaquent la phase la plus délicate, la nuit ! Mais au moins il ne pleut plus 

Bon courage les enfants, on pense à vous !


----------



## Taho! (30 Juillet 2005)

Une photo dans le tas : Foguenne au volant (si, si )


----------



## playaman (30 Juillet 2005)

Bon faut que ca chie les gars !
SInon l'année prochaine on envoie les filles    

On dirait qu'il n'y a pas de wi-fi a Spa...


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

et hop un petit encouragement pour la nuit 

















cool les photos  ​


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

Courage... la nuit va être courte pour les pilotes...  :love:   ​ 

ps: merci Macounette pour ce bel ensemble de PompomGirls...    :love:
​


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

bon, on en est ou...?
courage les gars, courage.....

*MacG! MacG! MacG!.....*


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ps: merci Macounette pour ce bel ensemble de PompomGirls...    :love:


 C'est à Tibo qu'en revient le mérite... c'est elle qui a créé le gif animé à partir du "matériel brut" que j'avais posté 

Ceci dit, il n'est pas trop tard pour encore une salve 

















Bon courage aux pilotes de la nuit !   ​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

*Ici aussi on veille  aaaaalleeeeeeez  on est avec vous !!!  *​


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je prends la relève. C'est durant la nuit et tôt le matin, que c'est le plus difficiile à tenir. 

Vous aurez les adversaires au physique ...ou avec quelques clous ou un préservatif remplit d'huile, jeté subreptissement par dessus bord.  

Allez-y, bandes de nazes...​


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2005)

Petite vidéo faite avec mon Ixus 40 :

WebOliver enfilant ses légendaires schlapettes.


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo faite avec mon Ixus 40 :
> 
> WebOliver enfilant ses légendaires schlapettes.



Il n'y a pas l'odeur, mais on sent bien la tension au sein du team.  

Hello Lionel


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2005)

Petites vidéos faites samedi soir avec mon Ixus 40 :

WebOliver enfilant ses légendaires schlapettes.
Mackie a trouvé du WiFi.
Foguenne Style.
Modern_Thing dans les paddocks.


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

*Les premières photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

*Vendredi soir* :
- Le barbecue par Lio70

*Et maintenant des vidéos !!

Lio 70 : 
*- WebOliver enfilant ses légendaires schlapettes.
 - Mackie a trouvé du WiFi.
 - Foguenne Style.
 - Modern_Thing dans les paddocks.


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

Les vidéos sont excellentes et donnent un peu de l'ambiance dans les stands !!

Mackie nous trouve du Wi-fi mais personne n'a encore éét foutu de venir poster ici depuis le circuit  Allez les enfants, donnez-nous des nouvelles de la nuit !!

Excellente aussi la vidéo de Foguenne, toujours prêt à dégainer son Popol style si célèbre !!

Continuez comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles !!!!!!     


*alleeeeeeeezzzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 MacG !!!!!!*




.


----------



## AOSTE (31 Juillet 2005)

Bon courage a toutes et tous.
Rappelez-vous de l?histoire du Lièvre et de la Tortue  rien ne sert de courir il faut savoir partir a point !!


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage a toutes et tous.
> Rappelez-vous de l?histoire du Lièvre et de la Tortue  rien ne sert de courir il faut savoir partir a point !!



Surtout que dans la vidéo avec Modern Thing, on peut entendre qu'il y a déjà plusieurs abandons.
Donc pas grave s'il finisse dernier, s'il ne reste plus que trois équipes en course. 
Le podium est à leur portée.


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

nouvelle journée, nouveaux espoirs. 
Allez la MacGé team  on est avec vous, on pense à vous !  
















​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

​ *






















**



**



**



**



**






* Sympa Robertav ces smileys Pom Pom ! :love: j'adopte ! ​


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2005)

bon quelques infos ?


alleï les gars, on pedale, plus qu'une heure ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas l'odeur, mais on sent bien la tension au sein du team.
> 
> Hello Lionel


 Faut dire qu'apparemment selon quelques uns de nos pilotes, y en aurait des pas très fair-play sur la piste 

Y faut jouer leur jeu et les envoyer dans le décor  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon quelques infos ?





> Publié le 24.04.2005 à 20 heures 27
> 
> A partir du 30 juillet, aux alentours de 15 heures, vous retrouverez la transcription des événements de la course en direct sur cette page. Dépassements, classement, ravitaillements ou têtes à queue, vous suivrez en temps réel les 24 Heures de l'équipe MacGeneration Grand Prix.


Non rien 



 Allez allez dernière ligne droite on se bouge le bulbe et on dépasse tout ça !


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Rhâ ces journalistes ! A part se la péter dans le media lounge, manger les petits fours et siroter le champ', ça ne sait rien faire d'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Rhâ ces journalistes ! A part se la péter dans le media lounge, manger les petits fours et siroter le champ', ça ne sait rien faire d'autre.



Ouais ouais tu l'as dit  enfin j'espère pour eux qu'ils sont mieux organisés pour la course ! 
Elle finit quand d'ailleurs ?


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Brève de derniere minute.


Mackie est sur le kart, il essaie de conserver tant bien que mal l'avant derniere place..virage a gauche serré, zigzag, décélération en bout de ligne droite, accélération brutale... Mais que se passe t-il ? Il semblerait que le visage de mackie vire au pâle ! la dernière guiness s'avere etre mal passée !

Mais mais mais ! il degobille sur la piste ! C'est une vision d'horreur !!! tous les pilotes de devant ne parvienne pas a éviter cette mare nauseabonde et glissante !..uns par uns les pilotes sont projetes hors de la piste et éc½urés ils ne parviennent pas a reprendre le volant !..


Vaincqueur par ko, mackie et la team macgeneration   



Je reconnais, c'est un peu gore...Allez macgé !


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais, c'est un peu gore...



Mais crédible. 

'+


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

bon, ça donne quoi...?
foncez les gars, foncez.....
c'est fini?...
foncez quand meme....toujours a fond....


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2005)

Quelques photos prises hier soir et aujourd'hui après la course:

http://homepage.mac.com/fouillen/PhotoAlbum28.html

Je vous prépare en ce moment quelques séquences faites en début d'après-midi avec l'Ixus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

et ils ont fini combien finalement...?   ...


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et ils ont fini combien finalement...?   ...




ben on a finit


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Petite vidéo faite avec mon Ixus 40 :
> 
> WebOliver enfilant ses légendaires schlapettes.



ils font mieux en F1


----------



## anntraxh (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben on a finit



Et c'est ce qui compte, ils ont tenu le coup malgré une météo dégeu, la pluie, le vent , les adversaires  dopés et tout ça quoi! 

Je n'y étais pas, mais je vous dis : chapeau le team MacG !!! 

Bonne soirée à vous tous, au chaud, au sec et devant une (des ...) bonnes bières ! 
:love::love::love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Anne a raison, l'essentiel est d'avoir fini !  Bravo la Team !!!   :love: :love: :love:
Et bravo le photographe :love: Lio


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben on a finit


 Bravo les filles !


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2005)

Le montage final des scènes prises avec l'iXus 40.

http://homepage.mac.com/fouillen/iMovieTheater29.html


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Brève de derniere minute.
> 
> 
> Mackie est sur le kart, il essaie de conserver tant bien que mal l'avant derniere place..virage a gauche serré, zigzag, décélération en bout de ligne droite, accélération brutale... Mais que se passe t-il ? Il semblerait que le visage de mackie vire au pâle ! la dernière guiness s'avere etre mal passée !
> ...



Si tu savais comme c'est proche de la réalité...
 

Des pilotes que je ne nommerais pas se sont battus toute la nuit pour remonter à la 25 place  (la dernière, la 27, a été engrangée par un Mackie Volant, voir flottant dès son premier relais.)
Bref il reprend le volant vers 10H00 ce matin, et les deux places gagnées de hautes luttes on été reperdue en moins de 5 minutes (+ une pénalité de 5 minutes pour vitesse excessivement lente sous drapeaux jaune, véridique, des photos le prouveront !!! )

Mackie est excellent derrière son Mac, moins derrière son Kart. 

(On t'aime quand même Mackie. )

A part ça, on est naze, 3-4 heures de sommeil depuis jeudi soir, des relais plus nombreux et plus longs. (merci Mackie.  )


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2005)

Pour excuser notre piètre performance, la moyenne d'âge des équipages devait être de +- 16/17 ans, 60 Kg,....

Avec nos 89 Kg moyens... + Mackie...  

Bref, sans Mackie on devait être 25 Ièmes sur 27 avec Mackie, 27/27


----------



## bengilli (31 Juillet 2005)

On est passablement explosés là maintenant tout de suite mais ce week end aura laissé de nombreux souvenirs dont nous vous ferons part des les heures, minutes à suivre.

Techniquement on se préprare toujours à des miracles : compte rendu en temps réels, photos fraîches, réactions à chaud, mais voilà, entre la pluie, le froid (putain de Belgique ) et courir des paddocks au mètre carré de couloir de l'organisation de course qui nous permettait de joindre la civilisation, il y avait un monde... Bon comme on l'avoue à demi mot on a fini derniers, mais avec la classe comme toujours et on fera mieux la prochaine fois 

Bon je vous laisse j'ai fait la promesse de bouler certains d'entre vous à -700, en priorité l'assistante japonaise qui devrait aller à la douche...


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour excuser notre piètre performance, la moyenne d'âge des équipages devait être de +- 16/17 ans, 60 Kg,....
> 
> Avec nos 89 Kg moyens... + Mackie...
> 
> Bref, sans Mackie on devait être 25 Ièmes sur 27 avec Mackie, 27/27


 Le plus important n'est-il pas de participer ?  

Chapeau quand même


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le plus important n'est-il pas de participer ?




ce que semble avoir oublier nombres d'équipes  :affraid:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce que semble avoir oublier nombres d'équipes  :affraid:



C'est clair que les réactions agressives de certains participant n'aidaient pas à apprendre le maniement d'un Kart.    

On a bien ri, c'est déjà très bien.


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

bon, j'ai un camule d'heures de sommeil a ratraper :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai un camule d'heures de sommeil a ratraper :rateau:


 ah merdre, un gros bug de Safari dans la 10.4.2... le correcteur orthographique a lâché...


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

non, c'est pas mon iBook la :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (31 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais comme c'est proche de la réalité...
> 
> 
> Des pilotes que je ne nommerais pas se sont battus toute la nuit pour remonter à la 25 place  (la dernière, la 27, a été engrangée par un Mackie Volant, voir flottant dès son premier relais.)
> ...





   


Félicitations a tous, moi après 15 mn a 50euros au circuit du coin, je suis completement hs  :mouais:


----------



## Kounkountchek (31 Juillet 2005)

...   ... Bon 27/27 c'est pas si mal...
Et puis l'année prochaine vous ferez mieux ! (ou au pire ou aussi......bien !)  
 chapeau quand meme pour l'effort !


----------



## maousse (31 Juillet 2005)

Mackie, tu vois, tu aurais vraiment du commencer l'échauffement sérieusement (mais vraiment sérieusement !) dès la semaine dernière, en bretagne. Je t'ai trouvé vraiment palôt, limite désséché, à la frange de la syncope par déshydratation. N'oublie donc pas, il faut boire ! Si tu ne le fais pas, c'est contre nature. 


Bravo pour avoir fini, tous, ça a du être épique


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, si vous vouliez faire de la pub pour MacG, il est bien connu que les plus vu sur un circuit, ce sont les premiers et dernier....

en tout cas, chapeau....24heure, c'est rude.....


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, tu vois, tu aurais vraiment du commencer l'échauffement sérieusement (mais vraiment sérieusement !) dès la semaine dernière, en bretagne. Je t'ai trouvé vraiment palôt, limite désséché, à la frange de la syncope par déshydratation. N'oublie donc pas, il faut boire ! Si tu ne le fais pas, c'est contre nature.



j'ai juste bu 2 bieres et de l'eau ce week-end :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas mon iBook la :rateau:




t'as toujours une excuse pour tout ?!! (réfléchis avant de répondre)


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Pfiouh ! L'essentiel c'est que vous soyez tous en bonne santé, et que tout le monde se soit bien amusé :love:
On attend le(s) compte-rendu(s) avec impatience  (inclus papotages et autres potins    )

Bravo la team !!!


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'as toujours une excuse pour tout ?!! (réfléchis avant de répondre)




c'est un iBook liégeois voir tes points disco


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce que semble avoir oublier nombres d'équipes  :affraid:


 

Qu'on l'exile sur MacBidouille !

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'exile sur MacBidouille !
> 
> :rateau:



on les invites a la prochaine ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un iBook liégeois voir tes points disco




mackie : le seul mec que je boule rouge et qui me boule vert !!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

bravoooo a tous !!!!!     


vite les photos !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

[HS] mes coups de boule rouge sont réservé  [/HS]


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravoooo a tous !!!!!
> 
> 
> vite les photos !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




je vais tenter un port folio chasseur d'image :rateau:


----------



## MacGeneration Grand Prix (31 Juillet 2005)

Techniquement il faut bien expliquer que le Team MacG a été battu par des bambins sous extas pesant 27 kilos. Au niveau de la conduite pure et des trajectoires ça tenait franchement la route, reste que dans les lignes droites la vitesse de pointe réduisait tous les efforts... 

Par contre la course a été bouclée sans aucune casse mécanique notable, seulement un changement du train avant de pneus, sévèrement entammés par la nuit et rendant le kart sous-vireur. La pluie succédant aux éclaircies a permis d'alterner entre conduite serrée et courbes arrondies en dehors des tracés couverts de gomme tendre et donc, dérapante...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2005)

Dans ces conditions pas la peine de prévoir pour l'année prochaine le matériel à la pointe de la technologie : le kart équipé de l'ESP et, pour le copilotage, un téléguidage par Mac  Bravo à tous


----------



## maousse (31 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un iBook liégeois ...


on ne me fera jamais croire qu'un ibook marche mieux avec de la chantilly sur la tête, nan nan nan....


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Juillet 2005)

Bravo et respect à la team mac gé


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> on ne me fera jamais croire qu'un ibook marche mieux avec de la chantilly sur la tête, nan nan nan....




faut que je t'explique


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vous laisse j'ai fait la promesse de bouler certains d'entre vous à -700, en priorité l'assistante japonaise qui devrait aller à la douche...


j'en ai raz le cul, toujours des cadeaux aux autres !


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai raz le cul, toujours des cadeaux aux autres !




j'aurai voulu t'aider mais je peu pas :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

Bravo, bravo les gars et bienvenue au nouveau Team MacG

Maintenant, je veux un résumé heure par heure de la course ! 

Bravo, ça valait le coup de le tenter et bravo aussi aux poids plume qu'on fini devant... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2005)

*Les photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

*Vendredi soir* :
- Le barbecue par Lio70

*Samedi soir et dimanche :*
- Lio70

*Et maintenant des vidéos !!

Lio 70 : 
*- Montage des vidéos Ixus 40


Maintenant, on attend les autres, notamment Naru Todt !


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

Rassurant à la vue du reportage *"made by Lio"*  de voir que tout le monde est entier... 
et que que la ligne d'arrivée a été franchie...   *
* *Bravissimo au Team MAcGé...*  :love: ​


----------



## Foguenne (31 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...Des pilotes que je ne nommerais pas se sont battus toute la nuit pour remonter à la 25 place  (la dernière, la 27, a été engrangée par un Mackie Volant, voir flottant dès son premier relais.)
> Bref il reprend le volant vers 10H00 ce matin, et les deux places gagnées de hautes luttes on été reperdue en moins de 5 minutes (+ une pénalité de 5 minutes pour vitesse excessivement lente sous drapeaux jaune, véridique, des photos le prouveront !!! )




Parce que des images parlent plus...

Qui est dans le bon sens à votre avis ?






Holiday on ice...





(+ une pénalité de 5 minutes pour vitesse excessivement lente sous drapeaux jaune, véridique, des photos le prouveront !!! )
Voici la photo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Qui est dans le bon sens à votre avis ?



C'est pas beau de se moquer (surtout que c'est pas mon genre  et que j'aurais sans doute fait bien pire ), mais là... Là... J'avoue que...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

MacGeneration Grand Prix a dit:
			
		

> le Team MacG a été battu par des *bambins sous extas pesant 27 kilos*.



bienvenue, cher nouveau membre...

et surtout, tu sais ce qu'il vous reste a faire pour gagner l'année prochaine...
en tout cas, encore une fois, felicitation....fallait le faire...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Je me moque un peu de Mackie mais je suis responsable.
L'année dernière, il y avait plus d'inscrit et au moins une dizaine de team "relax" "touriste".
Cette année, moins de kart et seulement trois team "touriste". 
Il n'y avait pas de place pour des néophytes complets. 
Nous avions été avec quatres autres nous entrainer et heureusement, ça explique la 24 places sur la grille. 

Sous la pluie, le poid est moins handicapent, ça explique la 17 places acquise après le premier relais pris sous la pluie.

De la pluie il y en a eu !!!      (on reste en slick sous le pluie... )

Patrick adore ça aussi et se débrouillait très très bien.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

C'est beau un admin sur un kart. 
(Bengilli roulait très très bien    )


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Nous avons eu une excellent surprise pour ces 24H00.
Naru Narusegawa qui était engagé comme cameraman s'est révélé être un excellent tacticien, panneauter, organisateur de team.

Il nous indiquait nos temps, notre position, quand relayer,...
Nous l'appelions "stagiaire" car il a postulé pour une place de pilote l'année prochaine si nous remettons le couvert. 

Il a dormi juste une heure ou deux et il était de retour le long de la piste.

Un fameux boulot !!!  Un grand merci !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Ça doit être chouette de porter devant tout le monde un panneau ou il est écrit "dernier"


----------



## Lio70 (1 Août 2005)

On n'est pas derniers, on est 27èmes. Nuance !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas derniers, on est 27èmes. Nuance !


 puis le plus important c'est pas de gagner mais de participer  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas derniers, on est 27èmes. Nuance !



On a même pas été voir si on avait réussi à remonter en 26 position.
Nous avons bien remonté les 3 derniers relais mais on était trop crevé que pour aller voir nos résultat.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

On vient de trouver les classements et de se rendre compte qu'on ne devait pas être en 24 position sur la grille mais bien 21 ième.   
Il y avait 2X10 minutes de qualif et ils ont pris en compte uniquement nos première 10 minutes...

Après une heure de course nous étions 21ièmes...
Au final, nous sommes bien 27ièmes. 

Tous les résultats ici.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

tiens iMax n'et pas dans le classement


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens iMax n'et pas dans le classement



Normal, iMax n'existe pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Normal, iMax n'existe pas.


 Il n'etait quasi pas la non plus


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Je viens de recevoir les casquettes MacGeneration Team - be.ez    (100 quand même...  )

A 3 jours près, c'était parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir les casquettes MacGeneration Team - be.ez    (100 quand même...  )
> 
> A 3 jours près, c'était parfait.



Je t'en prends 2 (une pour mon père, une pour moi). C'est jouable ?


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir les casquettes MacGeneration Team - be.ez    (100 quand même...  )
> 
> A 3 jours près, c'était parfait.


  
Comme quoi va falloir remettre ça l'année prochaine.  

Merci pour le compte-rendu :love:


----------



## House M.D. (1 Août 2005)

Si je peux laisser un commentaire en tant que petit français secoueur de puces des pilotes, je pourrais juste dire que malgré le temps, malgré la difficulté contre les autres petits pilotes (petits par la taille, mais pour certains grands par le talent !), je suis content de voir comment le team s'est débrouillé. Les conditions n'étaient pas à notre avantage, c'est sûr, mais au moins nous avons la fièreté de n'avoir aucune casse mécanique, contrairement à beaucoup de teams.

Panneauter avec la dernière place de marquée dessus? C'est une fièreté quand même, la fièreté d'avoir un rôle dans un team de course automobile, même si c'est une bande d'amateurs complets 

Et venant moi-même de la compétition automobile (j'ai commencé le kart à 12 ans, et arrêté à 15 ans, faute de sponsors et de moyens pour continuer plus haut), je dois dire qu'ils se sont fièrement battus dans la mêlée, et ont su utiliser le peu d'avantages qu'ils avaient. Et voir Benjamin abattre les temps au tour seconde par seconde quand la piste sèche, c'est franchement grisant, mon chrono s'en souvient encore :love: :love:

Tous ont été géniaux. Même Mackie, dans son genre, était inoubliable :love: :love:

Remettre ça? Avec grand plaisir, et dans le baquet cette fois... on va leur montrer aux p'tits morveux ce qu'on sait faire, non mais !      :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir les casquettes MacGeneration Team - be.ez    (100 quand même...  )
> 
> A 3 jours près, c'était parfait.



 elles vont devenir collector !!!   

Dites est-ce que nos encouragements ont motivé l'équipe ? 
 parce qu'on y a mit du notre hein ! 

Bravo en tout cas, c'était un sacré défi


----------



## bengilli (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir les casquettes MacGeneration Team - be.ez    (100 quand même...  )
> 
> A 3 jours près, c'était parfait.




C'est vrai que c'est dommage qu'elles soient arrivées un peu tard mais on aura l'occasion de les distribuer en goodies aux prochaines occasions. On verra l'an prochain dans quelles conditions on peut engager le Team MacGeneration : tour du monde en ballon, record du monde du kilomètre lancé, Enduro du Touquet 

Le temps du retour sur Paname et on fera un petit quelque chose sur le site du Team pour la postérité 

Maintenant il est temps de rendre un vibrant hommage à Paul qui a assuré comme une bête pour l'organisation de ce week-end, au prix de nombreuses heures de sommeil tourmentées


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Silvia peut confirmer ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

Allez vous vous êtes bien battus  Bon sinon dans le style course haletante :rateau: il y a celle-ci qui a lieu en Belgique aussi    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Silvia peut confirmer ?


 Elle aussi a fait du bon boulot, dans le soutien moral de Paul, puis elle a pas arrete de courir pour que tout se passe bien  

Je dis chapeau a tous ceux qui ont organise  :love: C'etait tres reussi, juste un peu dommage pour les desistements de derniere minute


----------



## Malow (1 Août 2005)

Bravo tout le monde!!!!      :love:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Première série de photos sur mon site ici.    

Jolie grille de départ.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Deuxième série de photos ici.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième série de photos ici.



Beaucoup de ces photos sont vraiment magnifiques... 
Bravo aux photographes et merci pour ces galeries.


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> On verra l'an prochain dans quelles conditions on peut engager le Team MacGeneration : tour du monde en ballon, record du monde du kilomètre lancé, Enduro du Touquet


 
Faudra peut être à songer au lancer de Mackie, il doit y avoir beaucoup de motivés.  

'+


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de ces photos sont vraiment magnifiques...
> Bravo aux photographes et merci pour ces galeries.



Les photos ont été prise par Mackie, WebO, Bengilli et moi. 
(difficile de prendre des photos en roulant.  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (difficile de prendre des photos en roulant.  )



Bah, je suis sûr que mackie y serait arrivé.  :love:

P.S. : C'est pour de rire mackie ! :rose:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Merci pour ces superbes photos, ça me fait vrmt ch*** de ne pas avoir pu venir... Enfin, ça sera pour une prochaine fois j'espère  Félicitations à tout le monde en tout cas


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les photos ont été prise par Mackie, WebO, Bengilli et moi.
> (difficile de prendre des photos en roulant.  )



alors mon Mon 70-200 f4 L ? :love:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alors mon Mon 70-200 f4 L ? :love:



Génial, j'ai d'ailleur regardé son prix ce matin, j'en veux un.  :love: 

Encore merci de me l'avoir prêté si longtemps.


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2005)

en voyant cette photo on se dit que niveau taux de pénétration dans l'air y a comme un désavantage pour l'un des deux :mouais:








En tous cas : félicitations pour cette belle aventure


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en voyant cette photo on se dit que niveau taux de pénétration dans l'air y a comme un désavantage pour l'un des deux :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est surtout le poids qui nous a désavantagé.

Patrick sur cette photo pèse +- 92 Kg
Le jeune homme de 13 ans qui fait de la compet toutes l'année +- 50 kg...

Le problème de cette année; c'est qu'il on ouvert la compet pour les enfants de + de 12 ans.
Du coup tu as plein d'équipe avec des enfants dont les parents surexcités (vous savez, le père qui a rêvé d'être pilotes... cfr l'émission streaptease) sont venu pour la gagne, ça c'est normal, mais plus du tout dans l'esprit "amateur". C'est bien dommage.

N'empêche que sous la pluie, on leur en a remontré à ces jeunots.


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2005)

Moi je dis « Vivent les amateurs ! »


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis « Vivent les amateurs ! »



Le truc c'est que dans certaines équipes qui jouent les stars, ils ne se rendent pas compte que leurs gamins ne sera jamais un Schumacher ou autre Alonso.  C'est déjà trop tard.

Ce n'est pas en battant Macgeneration au 24H00 karting que leur carrière va décoller.   quoi que...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas en battant Macgeneration au 24H00 karting que leur carrière va décoller.


Tu es bien trop modeste Foguenne...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est que dans certaines équipes qui jouent les stars, ils ne se rendent pas compte que leurs gamins ne sera jamais un Schumacher ou autre Alonso.  C'est déjà trop tard.
> 
> Ce n'est pas en battant Macgeneration au 24H00 karting que leur carrière va décoller.   quoi que...



Eh oui... Y'a plein de p'tits gars qui sont tout fiers de battre Björn Borg aujourd'hui. Mais bon, eux on les oublie, lui c'est Borg.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

On voit que t'as passé le week-end au Home les Chrysanthèmes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as passé le week-end au Home les Chrysanthèmes



Tu veux dire à Fricheule ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Comme l'a très bien dit Patrick, le philosophe de notre équipe:
"moi, je m'en fous, si ils me rentrent dedans, c'est eux qui décollent !" 

Moi je n'ai eu besoin que de Bengilli pour faire un magnifique crash, en fin de ligne droite à fond. 

Naru m'indiquait mes temps quand je passais devant les stands.

57 '  (57 secondes) 58', 57, 56 et à un moment j'ai un panneau tendu par Bengilli avec noté 1'10    alosr que je pensais avoir fait un bon tour.
Surpris, au moment de tourner, je n'avais pas vu un concurrent juste à côté de moi, bref j'ai tourné trop tard et terminé dans une barrière.
La barrière est morte, le kart allait bien, moi content d'avoir fait un si beau crash devant le publique sans trop de douleur.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

Les casquettes Team Macgeneration sont top, dommage qu'elles soient arrivé trop tard. 







On en distribuera lors dès AES et AppleExpo.


----------



## bengilli (1 Août 2005)

Yo les girls
Bien arrivé à paname, le temps de vider les 2.5 Go de photos sur mon iPod mini et je vais rejoindre morphée 

J'ai limite un petit coup de blues maintenant que la pression retombe


----------



## Balooners (1 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai limite un petit coup de blues maintenant que la pression retombe



Alors bouge pas, je me mets en dessous, j'ai super soif


----------



## Taho! (1 Août 2005)

*Les photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7http://homepage.mac.com/fouillen/PhotoAlbum23.html
- Lio70 + Barbecue
- Foguenne : 1 2

*Les vidéos :

Lio 70 *: Montage des vidéos Ixus 40


----------



## iMax (2 Août 2005)

Bravo à l'équipe pour s'être si bravement battue contre une horde de moufflets enragés sous une pluie battante et un froid polaire  

Bravo et merci à Paul pour l'organisation aux petits oignons, c'était un boulot remarquable 
Hélas, AES et course de kart ne sont pas parfaitement compatibles... On s'est finalement plus croisé que vu, ce qui est un peu dommage. Mais bon, c'est comme ça et c'est normal, on était là pour la course et ce n'est que partie remise pour le reste !  Le fait est que c'était quand même sympa 

Nous sommes bien arrivés à Lausanne après seulement 8h et des poussières de route... On aurait pu faire mieux si mes passagers (c'est moi qui conduisait) n'avaient pas eu besoin de s'arrêter 6 fois pour des besoins pressants.... 
Il faut dire qu'ils consommaient plus de bière que la voiture ne consommait de gazoil 

Cette fois-ci le Tomtom a bien fait son boulot. Nous sommes passés par l'Allemagne où nous avons profité des autoroutes locales pour exploser le record de vitesse historique de la vieille Mercedes Diesel de JK avec 177km/h confirmés par Tomtom...  Tout vibrait, la direction était tellement floue que j'avais l'impression de ne plus toucher le sol, le bruit était assourdissant et après une belle pente d'un bon km, on y est arrivés 
Impossible de faire mieux par contre.... 

Une petites sélection de photos pour la route... 

La veille au soir, après le barbec', les pilotes se reposent avant l'éprouvante course qui les attend









Mackie, tu es découvert 





Au briefing des pilotes, le 30 à 8h. Ça s'annonce bien, mais un peu froid...













Notre camera girl à l'efficacité remarquable grâce à ses multiples talents dans de nombreux domaines 





Dernières vérifications avant le départ pour les essais libres





Dernières discussions sur la grille de départ... Dans quelques minutes les feux rouges s'éteindront





Le départ pour le tour de chauffe est dans quelques secondes... La piste a été évacuée, Paul est sur le kart prêt à ouvrir le bal...





Nous voila partis pour 24h. Paul boucle le premier tour en mettant la patée aux moufflets 





23heures et 59 minutes plus tard, c'est à Paul de franchir la ligne d'arrivée...





Il est l'heure du debriefing et d'un repos bien mérité pour nos valeureux pilotes...








​


----------



## iMax (2 Août 2005)

Pendant ce temps là, du coté des vraies bagnoles....​

Photo volée sur la grille de départ pour la course Maserati Spider





VRRAAAAOUM !
















​
Toutes mes autres photos sont disponibles ici même


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

Cool les photos


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

est que c'etait un team des filles ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'etait un team des filles ?



Pas que de fille. 
C'est l'équipe gagnante. Moyenne d'âge 14 ans et une fille ou deux dans l'équipe. Equipe très très pro mais sympa, correcte sur la piste.
On ne pouvait pas en dire autant de leur plus proche poursuivant.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

Bien rentré également hier soir de Belgique après 5h45 de route, sans passer par le start, avec Naru dans le coffre. Quel week-end! Une sacrée expérience en tout cas. On a fini dernier, tant pis, ça n'est pas bien grave. On a fini la course, ramené le kart à bon port, sans rien casser. Ceci est déjà un sacré défi pour une équipe d'amateurs comme nous. Le niveau semblait vraiment plus relevé que l'année précédente d'après les dires de Paul et d'autres pilotes d'autres équipes. Là les courbatures s'estompent déjà, les oreilles ne sifflent plus (merci aux 24 Auto de Spa qui ajoutaient encore plus au stress permanent). Reste les souvenirs.

Encore un grand merci à Paul, Silvia, leurs amis, et sponsors pour l'organisation, le chapiteau, la nourriture, le déplacement, etc. Je posterai plus tard mes quelques photos. 

PS: j'ai retrouvé tout à l'heure une paire de lunettes, montures bleues, de marque Chevignon... C'est à qui? 

Quoi, iMax et Cie sont déjà rentrés?  Chapeau.


----------



## iMax (2 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes autres photos sont disponibles ici même



Hé les gars, pensez à laisser des commentaires sur le site, pour chaque photo on peut en laisser en cliquant dessus


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

"elle est bonne krystal"


----------



## iMax (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "elle est bonne krystal"



Hein dis....  

Concentre toi donc un peu sur le sujet


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

*Les photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
- Lio70 + Barbecue
- Foguenne : 1 2
- iMax n'existe pas, mais ses photos si !!  

*Les vidéos :

Lio 70 *: Montage des vidéos Ixus 40


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

Les 672 photos du week-end, brutes de décoffrage

Crédits photo : Foguenne, Mackie, Web'0, Bengilli


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hein dis....
> 
> Concentre toi donc un peu sur le sujet



iMax, évite de balancer tes images en pleine résolution, c'est parfois pénible quand je suis sur de petits écrans...


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

*Les photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
- Lio70 + Barbecue
- Foguenne : 1 2
- iMax n'existe pas, mais ses photos si !!  
- bengilli : quelques (672) photos...  (et les légendes  )

*Les vidéos :

Lio 70 *: Montage des vidéos Ixus 40


----------



## Taho! (2 Août 2005)

_(ça vous fait pas chier à force que je remonte régulièrement la liste des photos ? certaines fois, elles sont perdues dans le tas, voire le flood...)_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _(ça vous fait pas chier à force que je remonte régulièrement la liste des photos ? certaines fois, elles sont perdues dans le tas, voire le flood...)_



Un rappel de temps à autre pourquoi pas, mais je pense que l'on peut se débrouiller tout seul comme des grands pour retrouver les photos, sans que l'on nous prenne par la main à chaque fois.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bravo et merci à Paul pour l'organisation aux petits oignons, c'était un boulot remarquable
> Hélas, AES et course de kart ne sont pas parfaitement compatibles...



T'as pas un peu l'impression de te plaindre la bouche pleine ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2005)

Cela n'a pas été souligné, mais je termine malgré tout meilleur suisse de ces 24 heures de karting...   Quel exploit!


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _(ça vous fait pas chier à force que je remonte régulièrement la liste des photos ? certaines fois, elles sont perdues dans le tas, voire le flood...)_


 ben si, veux tu bien arrêter, vil floudeur !


----------



## iMax (3 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - iMax n'existe pas, mais ses photos si !!



Quoique... 

Le serveur est HS. Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, Linux....


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2005)

Une petite vidéo 4,9 mo  Cliquez sur l'image 




​


----------



## golf (3 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _(ça vous fait pas chier à force que je remonte régulièrement la liste des photos ? certaines fois, elles sont perdues dans le tas, voire le flood...)_


Mouarfff...
C'est pas gentil comme çà de froisser certaines susceptibilités


----------



## iMax (3 Août 2005)

Sympa ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo 4,9 mo  Cliquez sur l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est de toi ce petit chef d'ouvre? 
très très beau travail       :love:


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo 4,9 mo  Cliquez sur l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahouuu c'est superbe. :love:


----------



## Kounkountchek (3 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo 4,9 mo  Cliquez sur l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ! Trop fort le montage !      :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> C'est pas gentil comme çà de froisser certaines susceptibilités



Bon, je crois que je vais pas remonter la liste tout de suite alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2005)

Je n'aurais rien fait sans les photos et les vidéos déjà postées ici donc merci aussi à leurs auteurs


----------



## Lio70 (3 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite vidéo 4,9 mo  Cliquez sur l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci et bravo !     :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2005)

au faite lionel, merci  idem pour paul et toute la team  (mince je parle comme lionel des voisins d'en face  )


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au faite lionel, merci  idem pour paul et toute la team  (mince je parle comme lionel des voisins d'en face  )



Un frisson m'a parcouru l'échine. Lionel! :affraid:   _Il_ était aussi aux 24 heures de Spa avec la Bidouille Karting Team!  Sous quelle combi se cachait-il? Peut-être était-il dans la tente qui s'est écroulée pendant l'orage?   :hein: Mon dieu, Mackie qui se met à remercier Lionel!

Puis, non, la tension est retombée, c'était le nôtre de Lionel.  :love:


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

Une idée pour le Team 2006 ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Une idée pour le Team 2006 ?





Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne, mais j'avais prévenu, il y en a pas des masses.


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Il y a un brave citoyen qui doit encore chercher sa tondeuse à gazon [ou son groupe électrogène]


----------



## iMax (12 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai engueulé les gars de la maintenance du serveur hébergeant mes photos... 

10 jours après, le serveur fonctionne enfin à nouveau.... 

C'est par ici...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne, mais j'avais prévenu, il y en a pas des masses.



Sympa tes photos.
J'adore celle-ci.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa tes photos.
> J'adore celle-ci.



On saisit bien la tension d'avant course.  Quoiqu'en dise certains, ça rigolait pas avec la préparation.


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Jolie vidéo, et jolies photos   

Quel dommage que n'aie pas été là pour remonter le classement   
Petites questions : 
Qui a fait les qualifs ? (le seul truc marrant dans les courses d'endurance ) 
Qui a suivi le groove (les traces de pneus qui marquent la trajectoire standard) sous la pluie ?
Qui a réussi a se sortir d'un tête-à-queue au frein et à la reprise (au frein on va dire)   ?

Un membre qui jalouse pas mal, malgré son long séjour de vacances sans mac connecté


----------



## Taho! (16 Août 2005)

*Les photos :*

- Le site officiel des 24 heures
- Le montage de la tente : 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
- Lio70 + Barbecue
- Foguenne : 1 2
- iMax n'existe pas, mais ses photos si !!  
- bengilli : quelques (672) photos... 
- WebOliver


*Les vidéos :

Lio 70 *: Montage des vidéos Ixus 40
TibomonG4 : Crazy


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Merci taho !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Qui a fait les qualifs ? (le seul truc marrant dans les courses d'endurance )
> Qui a suivi le groove (les traces de pneus qui marquent la trajectoire standard) sous la pluie ?
> Qui a réussi a se sortir d'un tête-à-queue au frein et à la reprise (au frein on va dire)   ?



Dans l'ordre. Qualifs: Foguenne et Mike, et pour les deux autres... Mackie. :love:


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2005)

Pour boucler le dossier "Karting 2005"  vous pourrez retrouver un petit encart parlant du week-end de Spa dans le numéro 8 de Vous et votre Mac...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2005)

L'année prochaine ce sera la couverture de Sport-Auto.    

(c'est déjà très chouette de passer dans vous et votre Mac.  )


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2005)

c'est ce que je disais  on aurait été premier on aurait eu l'auto-journal 

quoique vu notre super tente on pourrait peut être accrocher mode et travaux


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

MP de Dominique Chapatte: M6 est intéressée à engager Mackie comme (bêta-) testeur auto pour son émission _Turbo_. 

Note: acheter le prochaine numéro de _Vous et votre Mac_.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> quoique vu notre super tente on pourrait peut être accrocher mode et travaux



J'ai eu une proposition de la revue "petites polissonnes en goguette" pour nous louer la tente et Mackie. Je n'en sais pas plus.


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2005)

dis leur que ça va leur coûter un max 
mais qu'on est prêts à négocier


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> dis leur que ça va leur coûter un max
> mais qu'on est prêts à négocier




suis vraiment dinde moi     
je croyais que c'etait vous que avait mis la main au portefeuille !!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui font un saut à l'Apple Expo fin septembre, sachez qu'ils pourront découvrir, tel qu'on peut admirer la Ferrari de Michael Schumacher au Salon de l'automobile, le kart (stand K24, halle SF) qui a valeureusement décroché la victoire lors des 24 heures de karting de Spa Francorchamps. L'équipe sera également là au complet pour les dédicaces, autographes, interview, impressions d'après la course. Ils vous raconteront aussi comment leur vie a changé depuis (alcool, sexe, drogue...). Le livre _Ma vie, ma course, ma bataille_ (préfacé par Paul Foguenne) pourra être précommandé. Un concours et tirage au sort aura également lieu chaque fin d'après-midi. L'heureux gagnant aura le privilège de monter dans le kart (bi-place pour l'occasion), et de faire un tour de Périphérique avec macinside comme pilote. Une expérience inoubliable, qui n'en doutons pas réveillera chez certain la fibre automobile.

Rendez-vous donc du 20 au 24 septembre 2005, stant K24, halle SF, pour ce grand événement qui s'annonce comme un moment fort du salon.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'heureux gagnant aura le privilège de monter dans le kart (bi-place pour l'occasion), et de faire un tour de Périphérique avec macinside comme pilote. Une expérience inoubliable, qui n'en doutons pas réveillera chez certain la fibre automobile.




   je ne suis pas sur que ça réveillera une fibre automobile mais ça réveillera, c'est clair.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe sera également là au complet pour les dédicaces, autographes, interview, impressions d'après la course. Ils vous raconteront aussi comment leur vie a changé depuis (alcool, sexe, drogue...). Le livre _Ma vie, ma course, ma bataille_ (préfacé par Paul Foguenne) pourra être précommandé.



je t'envoie un cheque de combient ? 
ou , c'est possible de payer via paypal  





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un concours et tirage au sort aura également lieu chaque fin d'après-midi. L'heureux gagnant aura le privilège de monter dans le kart (bi-place pour l'occasion), et de faire un tour de Périphérique avec macinside comme pilote.




tout compte fait je prefere encore etre le co-pilote de fifille   
je fais don de ce prix a qui a besoin d'emotions tres tres tres fortes !!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2005)

Comme vous voulez, mais vous ne savez pas ce que vous ratez.  Enfin Paul, oui il sait.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

paul ???????????   

une declaration svp


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas sur que ça réveillera une fibre automobile mais ça réveillera, c'est clair.


Tant qu'on ne se réveille pas à l'hosto.....


----------



## bengilli (1 Septembre 2005)

et y'aura des casquettes collectors pour les gens sympa aussi...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2005)

M'en faut une pour aller avec mon t-shirt !  

(mais le vendredi, y'en aura peut-être plus )


----------



## bengilli (1 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> M'en faut une pour aller avec mon t-shirt !
> 
> (mais le vendredi, y'en aura peut-être plus )



au marché noir à 2000 euros peut être que tu en trouveras encore


----------



## guytantakul (1 Septembre 2005)

Cool, me reste plus qu'à trouver 2000 euros


----------

